# Elect angels



## Edm (Nov 27, 2016)

This is probably a simple question to most,
I was reading through the WCF and LBC and see in chapter 3, it speaks of the predestination of men and angels. I see in the Bible the men part. Where does it speak of angels being predestined? Is that spoken of? Or is it the natural realization due to the Soverignty of God? I had never thought through that before I suppose.

Thanks


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2016)

"I charge thee before God, and the Lord Jesus Christ, and the *elect angels*, that thou observe these things without preferring one before another, doing nothing by partiality." KJV I Timothy 5:21

"In the presence of God and of Christ Jesus and of the elect angels I charge you to keep these rules without prejudging, doing nothing from partiality." ESV


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 28, 2016)

Interestingly enough, Anselm believed that the number of elect men was equal to the number of fallen angels, as if God were replacing them. I'm not sure if this is a common Catholic belief, but it struck me as odd.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 28, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Interestingly enough, Anselm believed that the number of elect men was equal to the number of fallen angels, as if God were replacing them. I'm not sure if this is a common Catholic belief, but it struck me as odd.


There's a relatively recent discussion on it on the Puritanboard. It seems at best somewhat speculative.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edm (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 28, 2016)

Peairtach said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly enough, Anselm believed that the number of elect men was equal to the number of fallen angels, as if God were replacing them. I'm not sure if this is a common Catholic belief, but it struck me as odd.
> ...


Saint Anselm dealt with this in Cur Deus Homo at the end of Chapter XVIII. This digression on Saint Anslem's part occurs just before his discourse on How Man Can Not Be Saved Without Satisfaction For Sin.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 28, 2016)

How did the fall off Satan, if it did at all, relate to the Angels who were elect, as it seems that Satan was able to persuade many of them to join him in the Fall?


----------



## Edward (Nov 28, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> How did the fall off Satan, if it did at all, relate to the Angels who were elect, as it seems that Satan was able to persuade many of them to join him in the Fall?



Why would you think that elect angels were among the fallen?


----------

